# what to chunk??



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

new to tuna fishing. looking for bfts this weekend. 
What should we chunk???


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Bonita. Kings. Whatever you can get.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't forget the jigs!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Don't forget the jigs!


 
I second that!!! 

If you can get away with using jigs you will save yourself time and a mess. Diamond, Williamson, butterfly jigs will all work fine if the blackfin are around.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

so basicly just chum em up like sharks and jig for them when they do show up


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> so basicly just chum em up like sharks and jig for them when they do show up


If they are there you will know real quick after you drop your jigs. If they are there, you won't need to chum for them. Just catch until you fill up the cooler.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

but we wont be on the rigs. we will be drifting at the edge. does that make a difference


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> but we wont be on the rigs. we will be drifting at the edge. does that make a difference


 
Oh.....in that case you may just was to look for surface action. Look for the obvious birds that will be over a school of bonita/blackfin, you may catch both. Also, look for fish breaking the surface. 

But this brings on another question, are you gonna be trolling? If so, you want to use a deeper diving lure (Mann's stretch 25) and surface lures. The deeper lures do not need to be let out very far. the surface lures and be spread out at different distances behind the boat. I had thought that this was a trip to the rigs...

Good luck


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nah, we just probabily gonna drift fish out there on the edge. will they be thick out there this time of year??


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Drag around a couple stretch 15 or 25's with a couple C&H Rattle jets on the surface. If your gonna drift or anchor then get a box of glass minnows and toss a handfull out every now and again while jigging. Put a squid bait out for super-mingos while your at it. Also keep a rod rigged in case you spot a Yeller in the mix. :thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks guys. I hope all this works. im super excited now. hopefully the weather man is nice this weekend


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> nah, we just probabily gonna drift fish out there on the edge. will they be thick out there this time of year??


 
Be flexible with your fishing techniques :thumbsup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Drag around a couple stretch 15 or 25's with a couple C&H Rattle jets on the surface. If your gonna drift or anchor then get a box of glass minnows and toss a handfull out every now and again while jigging. Put a squid bait out for super-mingos while your at it. Also keep a rod rigged in case you spot a Yeller in the mix. :thumbup:


+1 - drop the squid multi hook thingy down and when those white snapper/poggies come up with mingos dropped them back down 30' off the bottom for the AJ action, should fill the box with meat maybe not with BF's first time out but with a lil luck your goal is obtainable.

Tight Lines!

Jimmy


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

we couldnt get them off the jigs last time


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

so you can bottom fish just anywhere out there??


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Look for the drop off's/ledges. Look around to find a conentration of fish. It was a little tricky getting right on the spot last week cause the wind and currents were going diff ways. Would take a marker with you and mark the spot where you want to be and try to anchor on it. There are a few BFT's on the edge, but not a bunch. Jig's were getting AJ's and Almaco's and of course ARS's. If you find the Mingo's you can usually get a bunch. Might also want to try getting some #'s for the deeper drop off's. Not to far past where you're going. Good Luck.


----------

